# would this work near you



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I've torn out my alarm system & de-registered from the Neighbourhood Watch.

I've got two Pakistani flags raised in my front garden, one at each corner

and the black flag of ISIS in the centre.

The local police, MI5 and other intelligence services are all watching my house 24/7.

I've never felt safer.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Like it a lot :lol: 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I got this sent a bit back, I was going to post it but chickened out...

Let's see if I was right. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

cabby

Out of order 8O 

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh . Should I have only mentioned Union flag and the Stars and stripes then. Sorry.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No

Any flag

Except Isis 

I have no tolerance for them or their so called ideology 

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I did something similar.

I put a big banner up with the words "Jesus is watching you" ..... and a big photo of Jesus.  

By the way, Jesus is the biggest, nastiest Rottweiler you have ever seen. :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote 747

_I did something similar.

I put a big banner up with the words "Jesus is watching you" ..... and a big photo of Jesus. Very Happy

By the way, Jesus is the biggest, nastiest Rottweiler you have ever seen._

IIRC that was the basis of a Parrot/Burglar joke ages ago...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True

I have no need to put up a photo, he can be heard 

The hound from hell isn't playing games on guard duty

We have double gates to protect the innocent 8O 

Outside the gates or the van garage

He is a big softie

Aldra


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

aldra said:


> No Any flag Except Isis I have no tolerance for them or their so called ideology Aldra


...OTOH on the subject of our once-respected Isis, Wiki offers this slant:

<<...W.F. Wallett, a popular Victorian clown, shares in his memoirs his own humorous anecdote about fishing in the Isis with the celebrated circus proprietor Pablo Fanque:

For a few days I amused myself with Pablo Fanque fishing in the Isis. Pablo was a very expert angler, and would usually catch as many fish as five or six of us within sight of him put together. This suggested a curious device. You must know that Pablo is a coloured man.

One of the Oxonians, with more love for angling than skill, thought there must be something captivating in the complexion of Pablo. He resolved to try. One morning, going down to the river an hour or two earlier than usual, we were astonished to find the experimental philosophic angler with his face blacked after the most approved style of the Christy Minstrels...>>

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Isis

With apologies to any landed fish, Christy Minstrels, circus proprietors/clowns, or to any coarse fisher-philosophers who may consider themselves unjustly vilified in the 'netting' of that information.

I's is just trying to be light-hearted...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

when i lived in Oxford, the Thames was always called the Isis by the toffs at the University - always thought some of them were a bit iffy :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Façade slipping : :wink: 

"toffs at the University - always thought some of them were a bit iffy"

:?: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Bob44again said:


> I's is just trying to be light-hearted...


Very good


----------

